# CEPC test



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Anyone taken it? Looking for a clue for the practical. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Michel,

Take a peek at the ACF certification section of their website.

ACF_CM5 | Certified Executive Pastry Chef

I can tell you when I was going for my CEC I did 8 practice sessions. The timing is so important. Sanitation is huge

You will need to complete 3, 30 hour courses in Nutrition,food safety and sanitation. Are you servsafe certified?

Contact the ACF in Florida + you need 150 hours of continuing education hours.

Below is a link to the ACF guide for certification.
http://www.acfchefs.org/download/doc..._exam_cepc.pdf

If your starting from scratch, give yourself an 18/24 month period, or even longer.

Good luck :roll:
CC


----------

